# Coliovers - anything else? Bushes?



## Aspired (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello,

So not sure on this after searching but I am sure this has been talked about, sorry! 

Plan to put on a set of BC non race coil-overs but should I or do I need to replace any bushings, bearings or spring pads related directly to the struts/shocks/springs at this time?

I see Maryland has bushings for as drop downs when ordering:
1. Whiteline front strut mount bushing kit
2. Whiteline upper shock bushings

Then if you go to bushings section there are more strut related bushings and w/ offsets and w/ or wo/ bearings. No mention of upper or a kit from the drop downs when looking at for addons to the coil over purchase.

I bought and installing the front and rear radius rod bushings and about half the full bushing (master) kit from Kollar and I know it doesn't include any strut bushing but the BC coilovers there say they include Polly strut mounts on that site.

Just a bit confused, probably be able to tell when I pull mine off but car has 28k on stock 17's (2015). So there certainly ok for now with no offset for sure, assume stock bearing are fine and bushings but if I am in there rather just order for the $100 or whatever if the stiffer settings on the coilovers would say wear out the stock bushes faster, they just tend to wear out fast like the RR bushes or would now notice slop in them that everything else was upgraded.

Some day I am sure I will do a wheel and tire upgrade but not this season.

Thoughts or forum links for assistance would be most appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## Aspired (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok well I am perfectly capable of figuring it out when I remove the old ones. Then buying what I need or asking Kollar for more specifics. Was just trying to decrease my downtime waiting for parts to arrive.


----------



## Aspired (Jun 15, 2010)

Figured with a little more research, 


chirp chirp chirp


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

I believe the front coil overs already have the strut bushing/bearing so you do not need it. The upper bushings you are talking about I think are for the rear struts, I'm not sure if the coil overs come with those. Kollar will know.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There are bushings such as the front radius rod that are essential. There are others like inner and outer rear control arm bushings and rear subframe bushings that are very beneficial. I'd talk to Andy at Kollar and he can steer you right.


----------

